# Classical Texts on Xingyiquan - excerpts from "Five Elements Essentials of Yue's Intention



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2012)

Classical Texts on Xingyiquan - excerpts from "Five Elements Essentials of Yue's Intention Boxing" Originally written by Li Cunyi, revised by Dong Xiusheng



> Martial arts regard practical results as of prime importance. Since martial arts are profound and mysterious, one must always learn practically to have any achievements. The theory is merely like a compass in navigation. In this world all practical studies are (based on) becoming skillful, not on clever tricks; on practice, not deep thinking. Even if one receives transmission of the essence of holy art, one still (must) value observing the rules (methods) with focused mind, let alone the movement doctrine of Xingyiquan. It absolutely cannot be achieved by thinking. That is why practice is so advocated. However there also has to be a method in practice.





> Points for attention in practice are generally divided into three periods. First is called points for attention before practice. Second is called points for attention during practice. Third is called points for attention after practice.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 13, 2012)

Great find!! Li cunyi I believe taught Wang shu Jim
  So I am interested in what he says but I'm driving well
I'm parked at 7-11 :/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2012)

The old Jarek's Chinese Martial Arts Pages are incredibly good source of CMA information on Xinyiquan, Xingyiquan, Baguazhang, Taijiquan and a few more CMA styles as well


----------



## oaktree (Aug 13, 2012)

Odd I went to check out the book in the click here link on
The site to see more on it, but the link sent me to
Microsoft live. Anyway nice pictures, good history
on Li great info on xingyiquan. 
I'd like to get a copy of this book in Chinese or English
 Some good stuff. Ill check out the other link
When I'm home.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2012)

Jarek's page is defunct....kinda sorta

 I had a brief internet discussion with him a couple of years ago and he was no longer maintaining the page the last I knew.

And I do not think Plum Publications has it either but maybe you can contact them to see if they can locate it and Jarek is still around as far as I know too so maybe you can find him.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll look around for it. I don't think its to obscure compared
to other less known people. Though, I think this work
Is about 80 years old. I do like the DVD and VCR sets
On the site. Decent prices.


----------

